# No Crimson Trace for my Loaded MC Operator



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Called CT and inquired, nope they don't make a CT for my gun. Now it's a thought process, do I sell the SA and buy a Kimber! Decisions, decisions!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

As I posted to the other thread, you need to be specific with them on the terminology, they probably thought you were talking about the EMP.

I just called them and re verified, the Officer's Model grips WILL fit your Micro.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what's wrong with this picture from the Crimson Trace website?










I'll give you a hint, look at the make of the gun and compare it to the "Fits models"


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> Can anyone tell me what's wrong with this picture from the Crimson Trace website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks VA. I will call them and ask. Do you know who you spoke with?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

plentyofpaws said:


> Thanks VA. I will call them and ask. Do you know who you spoke with?


Couldn't under stand the name, just tell them that you have a Loaded *Micro* *Compact*, the standard 3" 1911 in .45. *NOT an EMP or MC Operator*, remember the "MC" Operator is a 5" gun. Your gun has the standard Officers size grip with bushings 2-11/16" apart, you want wither the model 404 or 304 pending on type of activation preferred.


----------

